# Where do you get your morals?



## Phalnix (Nov 18, 2015)

First of all, I want to say that if this question is too piercing, and you feel that a new, currently civilian individual on a forum has no place asking such a question, then I will apologize, take my seat, and say nothing more.  I was considering posting this in general discussion, but I figured that since I was directing this discussion at SOF, it would belong here.

As I've read more and more about SF specifically (from which I extrapolate that similar standards are maintained throughout the rest of SOF), individuals such as yourselves are put in incredibly stressful and often morally ambiguous situations.  And I've read that a part of the selection process is an evaluation of candidates' moral compass.  

I'm assuming that a group of people as diverse as the SOF community has many different moral foundations upon which they stand.  Some of you are religious, others maybe not.  But with members such as yourself being exposed to these scenarios, and with the level of intelligence you possess, how do you summon confidence in your decisions?  Do you take it one scenario at a time?  Do you define a set of basic principles and make decisions from there?  Are there any nihilists or moral relativists in your ranks?  Do you just not think about it too much?

I'll share as a show of good faith.  I make decisions based on least suffering by proximity.  Does my decision cause harm to someone?  If so, is that causing of harm carried out in an attempt to reduce or prevent the harm of those closer to me (with regards to the person I'm causing harm to).  

Share to whatever extent you wish, I by no means am judging or will challenge you, I'm simply curious about how you orient your moral compass.

Best Regards


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2015)

Morality can be situational in SOF, at times it has to be, based on multiple reasons.  It is not a good open discussion topic based on the volatility it can engender.
We will leave this as something that you don't know what you don't know, and there is no way to let you know without certain experiences that only come from the journey in SOF.
You need to start with a strong moral compass, and allow it to be enhanced by training.

This is going to be tabled for a bit, you are too new to ShadowSpear and I'd rather not see this blow up in your face.

Another moderator can reopen if he/she feels this discussion will not turn into a brawl.


----------

